# Feeling Alone



## dka (Jan 23, 2011)

Hoping to find someone, or a couple people that understand where I am at and can offer some words of wisdom.

Short version of the situation: We have been separated since October 1. We continue to live in the same house (he lives away for work but comes back on days off) We have 2 fantastic kids and we are trying to not have them feel like their lives are changing drastically. 

We told our families of our living situation a couple weeks ago so now it is finally all out in the open. At first I kind of felt like I wanted to change his mind, and my own, and just ignore all of our issues so we wouldn't have to deal with the scrutiny of those we love. But after it was all in the open it seemed to have to opposite effect on me. Now I am feeling like I just want him to move on... I assume this is so that I can move on guilt free. I have no real desire to date or anything, I just think that I am tired of living in Limbo. I do not want to be the one to say "I think it is over" and sometimes I feel the urge to do things or say things that will make him say it. It is like a horrible mental game of uncle! 

I promise I am a normal person and I am usually very kind. These thoughts are making me feel like a coward and not helping me to be the good person I strive to be. 

Please if anyone has ever been where I am at, let me know


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Living together while separated just plan sucks...you can't move forward emotionally, don't have any space and just feel like you are living in a cave...

I apluad you both for taking care of the kids first and foremost...but something has to give because living together but not really together just builds resentment in my mind...you need space to really find out what you want and whether things can be fixed...

Good luck and God Bless!!!


----------

